# Mon Ibook est-il mort ??



## lupita76 (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes !

J'ai un gros souci de chargement du moins à ce que je pense. J'ai mon IBook depuis Avril 2006 et en Juillet de cette année après mon retour de l'étranger, mon ordi n'a plus voulu s'allumer !!! 

J'ai pensée au départ que cela pouvait être dû au voyage.
Après j'ai pensée à ma batterie qui est morte depuis 1 ans (ce n'est déjà pas normal).
Maintenant je pense que c'est mon adaptateur qui ne veut plus rien savoir.

Alors voilà les symptômes : 

Il s'allume "fait sa petite musique", écran noir au départ et après il se charge. Mon ordinateur reste avec l'écran allumer 1 mn et ensuite mon écran s'éteint avec mon adaptateur qui n'est plus en vert mais en jaune.

Alors ! Dois-je acheter un nouvel adaptateur "50 E sur leboncoin"  ou mon ordi est foutu "900 E dans le baba" ????
PFFFFFFFF

MERCI de votre aide :love:


----------



## Anderssonpaul (19 Décembre 2010)

C'est ta batterie qui est HS .Sur les ibook on ne peux pas démarré sans la batterie et comme la tienne est HS la machine ne suit pas . 

Va dans un apr ils vont t'aider (gratuitement) et achète une nouvelle batterie (la-bas).


----------



## lupita76 (19 Décembre 2010)

Merci Ander...

Pourtant cela fait un certain temps que ma batterie est HS je pense, maintenant c'est mon chargeur qui déconne.

Je ne suis pas experte en la matière


----------



## Rémi M (19 Décembre 2010)

Comme tu le dis "tu n'es pas une experte en la matière", suis le conseil d'Ander va dans un APR, eux pourront vérifier l'état de ta batterie et de l'adaptateur, tu auras une réponse claire est précise de leur part


----------



## lupita76 (19 Décembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Comme tu le dis "tu n'es pas une experte en la matière", suis le conseil d'Ander va dans un APR, eux pourront vérifier l'état de ta batterie et de l'adaptateur, tu auras une réponse claire est précise de leur part



Merci Rémi 

Oui encore une demande c'est quoi un "APR"  Cela va me coûter combien ??

Un informaticien "Microsoft" m'a dit il y a quelques mois que c'était ma carte mère !! J'en ai douter, mais bon.


:sleep::sleep: (je suis nulle) 

Merci !!


----------



## twinworld (19 Décembre 2010)

lupita76 a dit:


> Oui encore une demande c'est quoi un "APR"


Apple Premium Reseller



lupita76 a dit:


> Cela va me coûter combien ??.


on peut pas faire de devis à leur place


----------



## didgar (20 Décembre 2010)

Salut !



Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Sur les ibook on ne peux pas démarré sans la batterie ...



:mouais: Alors les miens ne sont pas normaux ! Tous sans exception démarrent sans batterie ... iBook G3 800 14" et iBook G4 12" 1.33, iBook G4 14" 933 ...

Bon c'est sûr ça ne résout pas le pb de départ !

Je tenterai - sans grande conviction - un reset PMU à ta place :



> For iBook (16 VRAM) and later models of iBook, there is no physical reset button.
> 
> If the computer is on, turn it off.
> Reset the power manager by simultaneously pressing and then releasing Shift-Control-Option-Power on the keyboard. Do not press the fn (Function) key while using this combination of keystrokes.
> ...



Lu ici => http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=en_US#faq6

A+

Didier

[edit]un adaptateur secteur à 50&#8364; sur leboncoin c'est un peu cher non ... Tu peux trouver des "adaptables" chez les pros pour beaucoup moins cher ... et garanti un an ... [/edit]


----------



## Onmac (25 Juin 2011)

Mon iBook G4 1,2Ghz démarre aussi sans batterie et avec batterie. 
Comme l'a dit Didgar, fait les resets PRAM etc...


----------

